#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  خرید بکلایت led کامل 32 اینچ

## darabi81

سلام
بکلایت کامل برای تبدیل یک تلویزیون 32 اینچ lcd به led نیاز دارم.
مارک و مدل تفاوتی ندارد.خودم با تغییرات در سیم کشی با دستگاه هماهنگش می کنم.
نو یا دست دوم
لطفا اصلاع دهید.
سپاس

----------

*abady*,*ma1369*,*V.GHAEDY*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> سلام
> بکلایت کامل برای تبدیل یک تلویزیون 32 اینچ lcd به led نیاز دارم.
> مارک و مدل تفاوتی ندارد.خودم با تغییرات در سیم کشی با دستگاه هماهنگش می کنم.
> نو یا دست دوم
> لطفا اصلاع دهید.
> سپاس


به نام خدا 
سلام مهندس جان. بک لایت کامل فعلا ندارم.

----------

*abady*,*darabi81*

----------

